

HN: Who are your favorite Tech World bloggers? - imkevingao

Recently I've realized that I've learned so much from blogs, especially from some of the top ones, such as Paul Graham's Essays, Fred Wilson's AVC, and Guy Kawasaki always makes legendary entries.<p>I was wondering who are some of your top 
insightful bloggers that you follow? I was hoping that HN can recommend some best kept secret on the web =)
======
imkevingao
I think Mark Suster and Both Sides of The Table is Really good

